# 318 jd



## troublemaker51 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have just got a 318JD and have the seat put all the way back,AS big as Iam there is only about a inch between me and steering wheel.Is there a bracket and seat assembly from a nother model that I can put on to get more room or another way to do it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

troublemaker51 said:


> I have just got a 318JD and have the seat put all the way back,AS big as Iam there is only about a inch between me and steering wheel.Is there a bracket and seat assembly from a nother model that I can put on to get more room or another way to do it?


 I have a 316 and had the same problem myself. I just cut about 4 inches off my brackets then moved the brackets back to the second set of studs entirely. I had to cut the brackets so they wouldn't bottom out against the rear of the one piece fender. Now I can mow in comfort. Trying to figure out how to get the seat back further on my 990 too! Hate being cramped up against the steering wheel


----------



## crazylunker (Jul 24, 2004)

can you take a picture of your seat, there is an earlier style that gives more leg room and belly room:lmao:


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

Some of the aftermarket seats have the holes mounted futher back.. but then the problem is that you sit too far back from the front of the spring.. and your weight just pushes the seat all the way down until it bottoms out.... I like the idea of just moving to the other set of studs...


----------



## crazylunker (Jul 24, 2004)

The seat I'm talking about is a factory deere seat that came on the early open frame garden tractors, I am 6'2" and 315, I have no problem with the seat bottoming out but the leg room gained with this seat is just what i need.


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

I never looked to see if the holes were different on the Factory seats... I really didn't think about the holes being different on the aftermarket seat, until I bought one.. Its fine as long as I'm not leaning back.. Maybe my spring is sprung... 
Any idea what model it might have been off of..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

music in a bott said:


> I have a 316 and had the same problem myself. I just cut about 4 inches off my brackets then moved the brackets back to the second set of studs entirely. I had to cut the brackets so they wouldn't bottom out against the rear of the one piece fender. Now I can mow in comfort. Trying to figure out how to get the seat back further on my 990 too! Hate being cramped up against the steering wheel


 AAGGGHHHH! My goof! Correction! After looking closer at what I did to my seat, this morning I realized that I actually flipped my brackets upside down. The slots that originally fit under the 2 front studs and 2 shoulder bolts on the main fender, now attach to the underside of my seat. Whereas the inner original seat holes in my brackets, now fit under the shoulder bolts on the fender, and the end of my brackets ride slightly up on the bevel of the lowered area in the fender sheet metal at the seat. The forward studs in the fender, are spot welded in place, and though in my scenerio, I no longer utilize them, as the seat seat brackets now set behind them, I left them alone and in place. The amount of bracket ride up on that bevel, located to the rear of the seat, in the fender, actually creates a bit of an angle to compensate for the seat hanging over the rear of the brackets a bit more, and thus far, have not damaged the fender bevel as yet. Furthermore, I never did actually cut the brackets. The system I described works very slick, though, again, this is for the 316. Hopefully the 318 is simular, and I hope it works for you! Chris


----------



## troublemaker51 (Apr 1, 2010)

Where did you find after market seat bracket for a JD 318???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

music in a bott said:


> AAGGGHHHH! My goof! Correction! After looking closer at what I did to my seat, this morning I realized that I actually flipped my brackets upside down. The slots that originally fit under the 2 front studs and 2 shoulder bolts on the main fender, now attach to the underside of my seat. Whereas the inner original seat holes in my brackets, now fit under the shoulder bolts on the fender, and the end of my brackets ride slightly up on the bevel of the lowered area in the fender sheet metal at the seat. The forward studs in the fender, are spot welded in place, and though in my scenerio, I no longer utilize them, as the seat seat brackets now set behind them, I left them alone and in place. The amount of bracket ride up on that bevel, located to the rear of the seat, in the fender, actually creates a bit of an angle to compensate for the seat hanging over the rear of the brackets a bit more, and thus far, have not damaged the fender bevel as yet. Furthermore, I never did actually cut the brackets. The system I described works very slick, though, again, this is for the 316. Hopefully the 318 is simular, and I hope it works for you! Chris


 I've never been able to find an aftermarket seat bracket, but everything you need to give yourself more leg room is on your tractor already, if you follow the procedure I outlined above. It doesn't ruin the tractor or bracket in any way and is easily reversable. I can put up a couple pictures if you like.


----------

